
An OCaml/Mirage-friendly implementation of the Plan9 filesystem protocol - luu
https://github.com/mirage/ocaml-9p
======
f2f
This is cool. I've written two or three implementations of 9p in the past, the
more the merrier :) In the other direction, I ported Ocaml's interpreter to
Plan 9. Wish there were more people using it back in the day, but that's what
you get from a dying operating system...

9P is cool though. Simple, elegant, working.

~~~
nv-vn
>I ported Ocaml's interpreter to Plan 9.

That sounds pretty cool, care sharing any more information about this project?

~~~
f2f
here's the link to the page:
[http://mirtchovski.com/p9/ocaml/](http://mirtchovski.com/p9/ocaml/)

------
cm3
Why is it that almost always 9P is implemented instead of the improved 9P2000?

~~~
thaJeztah
Bottom of the README says:

> This library supports the 9P2000.u extension

~~~
djs55
That's right -- it'll negotiate 9P2000.u if it can and otherwise drop back to
9P2000. I don't think it'll ever support 9P2000.l the very Linux-specific
variant.

~~~
derefr
Is there any reason to support 9P2000.l if you're not Linux? Are there Linux-
specific filesystem servers that won't negotiate plain 9P2000?

------
mercurial
I'd be interested to know how it compares to more recent protocols.

